# Ironite



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anyone use the new Ironite produced by Pennington, if so, what were your thoughts?
I've only used the old formula that was made from tailings from an iron mine in AZ.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I used it at my in-laws house and my parent's. Color response is definitely slower than spraying. To be fair, I haven't done a direct side by side comparison. My parents soil and my soil are almost identical, though, and Feature gave me way better (better color, longer lasting) results than ironite. Also, even at 50% [email protected]/bag, Ironite is a lot more expensive than Feature when compared on a usage/sq ft basis.

I won't buy it again even at 50% off and for the convenience of granular.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> I used it at my in-laws house and my parent's. Color response is definitely slower than spraying. To be fair, I haven't done a direct side by side comparison. My parents soil and my soil are almost identical, though, and Feature gave me way better (better color, longer lasting) results than ironite. Also, even at 50% [email protected]/bag, Ironite is a lot more expensive than Feature when compared on a usage/sq ft basis.
> 
> I won't buy it again even at 50% off and for the
> convenience of granular.


I've never used liquid iron, does it stain concrete? I have a backpack sprayer, does the label tell you what droplet size your nozzle should be?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Not positive about staining but I haven't noticed anything.

It's a foliar app so you'd want something more fine, but that can be adjusted via pressure as well as a nozzle type. I use an XR or AIXR. Tbh I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Paul M said:


> I've never used liquid iron, does it stain concrete? I have a backpack sprayer, does the label tell you what droplet size your nozzle should be?


Unchelated liquid iron will stain concrete.

A chelated iron product like feature will never stain concrete. It easily dissolves and runs off. It's one of the easiest products to use when you are initially starting to spray or spraying in small quantities.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've never had any staining issues.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I put ironite down 3 weeks ago, and about 1 week ago, I put down Main Event with my PGR- All I know is I have a super green yard. I bought 4 bags at 7-8 bucks a bag, so I'll keep using Ironite till it runs out. I think it was a good double hit of Iron.


----------

